# whats worse for your brain?



## spliffy (Feb 9, 2006)

Which is worse for your brain alcohol or reefer? im not talking about chronic smoking, just like at parties on weekends.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

spliffy said:
			
		

> Which is worse for your brain alcohol or reefer? im not talking about chronic smoking, just like at parties on weekends.


Booze kills brain cells in massive amounts. If it's abused, it can kill you very young.

The carcinogens in any smoke can cause cancer cells to start. That's also a one way street.

Moderation is the key to living a long life. If you practice moderation, you'll live as long as your body is going to live anyway. None of us will live forever. All of us will die one day.

The trick is to put it off as long as possible.

Moderation.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2006)

Booze is worse. Not only does it wreck you but also everyone around you. It is a sneaky bastard too. You'll be partying and partying then one day, wholly shit, what the **** happened to my life? If your lucky.....
I fought with it for years. I still fall off the wagon from time to time, but shit I was drinkin makers mark like it was water...budweiser had my ticket though I still crave the taste to this day.
Thank god I got a handle on it before it put a handle on my coffin.
Booze is worse in my experience. If it wasn't for weed I probably would still be at the bar. I still drink but very carefully. not to catch a buzz. about 1-2 drinks is all I can do before I start to go crazy.
Sorry for the pushy opinion, but alcohol was never a freind of mine.


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm with Mutt. Couldn't say on the dead brain cell count, but along the lines of wrecking your brain in a million other ways, booze is a bigger danger. Can't touch the stuff myself. Not to mention that if you get alcohol poisoning you can die, if you smoke too much you just get goofy...


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 9, 2006)

Most of my friends are dead or have fuked up lives from booze, none died or have fuked up lives from pot. No brainer- smoke pot and leave booze for the people who want to loose early.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 10, 2006)

Alcohol is a deadly, addictive drug.

Marijuana is neither.


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2006)

mmmm, last time "Jack" (Daniels) 'n I got together for a li'l weedend _hooo-rahh_. I shot up a hunting camp.(50, 357 rounds!!) Holes in the kitchen tent AND shot the window out of a friends truck.

  General consensus 'round our camp?...mj is a less harmfull/dangerous..heee hee


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 10, 2006)

Hick, I LOVE geting drunk around the campfire. It's one of my fave all-time things.

However, when we start heavy drinking, the guns get unloaded and packed away.  Doing so saved a friends life.

3 of us usually went camping together, but on this 1 trip R-dog said he couldn't make it, so me and TB went without him.
I don't hunt, but I do like to plink, so I had my trusty Ruger .22  revolver and TB had his cowboy-type .45. 
Well R-dog thought it be a good idea to sneak down into the canyon and into our camp and make a sound like a mountain lion.  He was drunk.
So were me & TB, but we had unloaded and packed away our guns when we started drinking.
So R-dog sneaks in, hides in some bushes and makes noises like maybe a rabid mountain lion would make.
TB grabed his gun out of his pack and started loading it, I went to the fire and grabbed a flaming stick.
TB had just finished loading a few rounds and was getting ready to fire into the bushes when R-dog stood up with a "Ha-ha fooled you guys huh."
Had we not put away our guns, R-dog most likely would have been shot.


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2006)

ganja', that was 9 years ago. I'll still have a drink from time to time, but only 1or 2, and I'm done. 
  The thing that pissed me off about it, was the fact that _at least_ half dozen of the guys around the fire, could have/should have, knocked my silly ass *out* and disarmed the potential killer. 
  MJ would never induce such irrational acts.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

See there, alcohol makes it so us old dudes don't have any brains (I am guilty too). what braincells..it just makes us old guys act really stupid, when we should know better. Makes us honry, cocky, and the infamous "kid get out of my way let me show you how its done". Went to the ER for that one more than once.

Damn Hick got some anger issues 50 shots into a huntin camp, bet there wasn't wildlife within 50 miles of that camp for years after that. hahahahaha

Ganja- your freind R-dog lucked out. bet he never did that again.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Feb 10, 2006)

Alcohol makes you do stuff like invent Naked Drunk Midnight Motocross.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

ouch bare skin and mufflers/dirt/rocks with tying one on, sounds like a bad next morning to me. Or a quick vasectomy. hahahahahahaha


----------



## alaskabud (Feb 10, 2006)

You dudes had it easy. I spent many years in a Maximum Security Prison because of guns and booze. Too bad the booze didn't fuk up my aim.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

Shit dude, Sorry to hear that. Truley I am, Prison ain't no place for anyone (edit:except for child molesters). You deserve the rest of you life to be a good relaxed life dude.

I thought I had it bad when I woke up in jail with one boot on and no shirt. Got up going what the **** and realized the cops clubbed me because I resisted arrest after trashing a bar. (yeah Hick..Gentleman Jack and boy I remember how good it tasted that night).


----------



## puffadder (Feb 10, 2006)

I believe Robin Williams said it best--"I had to quit drinkin' because I got tired of waking up under my car with my keys stuck in my ass."


----------



## spliffy (Feb 10, 2006)

quote- alcohol makes you do stuff like invent Naked Drunk Midnight Motocross.

hahahahahahah NICE! LOL



Ps- i dont know how to quote


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 17, 2006)

probably the alcholhol, im not a chronic smoker, but i always have some on me, no matter where i am, i probably smoke around hmm, id say a good 1/8th in two weeks, very little obviously, but like i said, i like being able to respond quickly to those coppers that would like to take my guns from me...

*looks around, slams 30rd mag into AK, practicaly rips bolt carrier/slide from reiver, hugs...*


----------



## spliffy (Feb 20, 2006)

lol i cant beleive my thread got almost most views, behind "this is for all you perverts..."

....sick.....lol


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

i was a alcoholic from the time i was 12 til bout 2 months ago and im fising to be 17 if it wasnt for weed like mutt sed i prolly would to be ina coffin think about its not worth dying over WHY DRINK AND DRIVE WHEN U CAN SMOKE AND FLY!!! i still drank every now and but i try n stay away from it most the time


----------



## indochoker (Feb 20, 2006)

yea i just got outa 201 popular in memphis (juvi) every since i got out slowed down on drinkin and focused on growing and smoking believe it or not growing and smoking keeps ur mind off drinking i was telling myslef tha whole time i was in there i cant wait to get home and smoke a blunt lol


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 21, 2006)

Alchohal Kills All Your Organs..and Friends


----------



## spliffy (Mar 21, 2006)

wow thats strange, iv drank a lot, and had nothing but great times


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

Someone posted earlier bout cancer and smoking ganja, I found this in a magazine:
                   ( Pot smoke cleared of cancer link)

     Dr. Donald Tashkin has been studying the effects of marijuana on the respiratory system for decades and is cited as the source of dire claims that marijuana is more dangerous than tabbaco smoke. However, his latest study is not likely to garner much attention from the anti-cannabis propaganda machine because it decisively refutes the assertion that marijuana smoking leads to cancer.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 22, 2006)

Speaking of weed and cancer.

Nirvana Seed Co. Website has an article on how certain chemicals in MJ "might" kill lukemia cells. Research is still pending, but is looking positive.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2006)

lets see. has anyone ever died or been killed in my family by MARIJUANA: NO

lets see. has anyone ever died or been killed in my family by ALCOHOL: YES 
a number of uncles liver damage, cousin car, and my mother car.

ALOCOHOL KILLS MARIJUANA DON'T!


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 23, 2006)

drinking makes you act like a dumb ass i myself should know who dosnt act like an idiot when all twisted smoking you do dumb things but not as stupid as beer and beer gives some people beer balls think they can kick ass and end up getting their ass kick smoking weed is better


----------



## spliffy (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah I know alchohol is worse for your life overall, but i was wondering about brain damage....


----------

